# [SOLVED] Virgin Media Connection problems



## giddypyjamas (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a windows 7 operating system and i am experiencing problems connecting to my wireless connection provided by Virgin. I had no problems connecting until a couple of weeks back, where it is not connecting automatically like it should when i turn my laptop on, and when im going into 'connect to a network', it is finding my home wireless connection, however refuses to connect. We have another laptop in the household that is connecting fine, so i am at abit of a loss as to why my laptop refuses to do so all of a sudden.

Like to make a note, that whilst i was at university my laptop was connecting fine with no problems and that was also a virgin media connection, so why would the same connection back at home not be working?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Virgin Media Connection problems*

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles on the machine and search for the network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## giddypyjamas (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Virgin Media Connection problems*

Thanks, i've tried this but the connection isnt showing in the wireless management settings in order to be able to delete it, even though it is showing in avaliable networks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Virgin Media Connection problems*

Hello,

If it's not showing up, you try to manually add your wireless home network, here's the guide. It is very impt. to type in the correct security key.

Please update us.


----------



## giddypyjamas (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Virgin Media Connection problems*

Brilliant, that appears to have worked. Thanks guys!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Virgin Media Connection problems*

Great...glad it worked!

You're Welcome!


----------

